# Unbelievable!!!!!



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a sad day when Baton Rouge, LA is getting and has gotten more snow (6"+) than we are :realmad::realmad: WTF!!! The gulf coast. It just doesn't make any sense. :crying::crying:

rant off


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Baton Rouge, La!! are your serious? how the hell did that happen?!?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats what I said its messed up they get it but us in the north east dont get sh*t im starting to think someone doesnt like us grrr :realmad:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im getting a big storm now. 5-10" in upstate ny


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think I saw on the news Tim and Icey were headed down South so they can plow.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Too funny, I bet you could clean up down there right now!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I was just thinking this too - at least for the up staters......



*ROAD TRIP!*


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

It's probably melted by now, warm ground temperature. I'd stay away from there, the first time people driving in snow, I bet there where a bunch of wrecks down there. I think it was caused by global warming


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;672104 said:


> I think I saw on the news Tim and Icey were headed down South so they can plow.


were on our way down to the big easy right now......they called and said they needed real professionals down there


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

im on the gulf coast right now...mobile, alabama to be exact and cities to the north are literally shutting down


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Gulf coast is getting buried, and I can't get even 3" of lake effect off of Lake Erie. :realmad:


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

do they even snow removal equipment down there? lol


----------

